# Reds on the Fly Help



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

Have a couple of Colorado fellers coming to fish with me in July who want to catch Redfish on fly rods. Theyâ€™ve asked about what â€œfliesâ€ to use. All I could tell them is Redfish eat crabs and shrimp. Anyone know of good commercial Red Flies to get them started. One ties his own too so any help wth patterns would be appreciated.. send pics if you have them. Thanks!

:help:


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Captain Scott Null tying Redfish Crack. Lots of versions of that redfish getter.

.

















Some redfish crack colors I like. Size 2 or 4 are nice.

Borski Slider is another good one. Size 4.























Tan, olive, Chartreuse/white are favorites.


----------



## Gisclair (Mar 8, 2018)

JWS.HOOKEM said:


> Have a couple of Colorado fellers coming to fish with me in July who want to catch Redfish on fly rods. Theyâ€™ve asked about what â€œfliesâ€ to use. All I could tell them is Redfish eat crabs and shrimp. Anyone know of good commercial Red Flies to get them started. One ties his own too so any help wth patterns would be appreciated.. send pics if you have them. Thanks!
> 
> :help:


Redfish crack and clouser minnow flies are my choices. Also any fly imitating a shrimp or crab like you mentioned. My favorite colors are black and purple for these Louisiana redfish. Here is a picture of a few patterns I use to give you an idea. karstopo also has some great examples.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Just Google Redfish Crack. Any variation of that fly will work. Easy to tie.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Where are your Colorado buddies planning on chasing these redfish? Over submerged grass, they might want something weightless like a seaducer or even a floating pattern like a VIP popper. Redfish crack can be done with bead chain so it wonâ€™t sink real fast. Tell them to bring along some UV cure like Loon Knot Sense to smooth over knots. Tag ends of knots tend to grab loose floating grass.


----------



## 469Fly (Jun 14, 2018)

+1 for redfish crack and borski sliders. Also foxy clousers are really easy to tie and I usually do pretty well with them. The only other flies I throw besides those are gurglers and Todd McCagg's backcountry minnow.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I agree with all the above, the Redfish crack is my go to fly. Easy to tie and very durable. My record is 18 red's on one fly in one day. I'm favorites are white, tan, purple, and black. I prfer two tone rather than single colors.Tie some with bead chain eyes and a good weed guard for over grass and others with lead eyes to get down fast, Red's feed near the bottom. I tie them in size 2 ,4 on the B10 stinger hook.
They are really all you need for Red's. A couple different sizes, weights and colors and you should be set.
Here are some of my favorites.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I agree with all the above, the Redfish crack is my go to fly. Easy to tie and very durable. My record is 18 red's on one fly in one day. I'm favorites are white, tan, purple, and black. I prfer two tone rather than single colors.Tie some with bead chain eyes and a good weed guard for over grass and others with lead eyes to get down fast, Red's feed near the bottom. I tie them in size 2 ,4 on the B10 stinger hook.
They are really all you need for Red's. A couple different sizes, weights and colors and you should be set.
Here are some of my favorites.

If you need to buy flies I would go with seaducers, clouser, and a crab in the same colors.


----------



## JoeTXFish (Jun 4, 2018)

Sparsely tied is best.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Spam alert! Check out Sight Cast Fishing's awesome website! Saw these guys down at the fishing show last month. They have just about everything your buddies may need. Especially for red fish on the fly. These guys have been fly fishing the Texas coast for years now and know what it takes to be successful. Site has many excellent fly fishing tips for newby's to advanced fly anglers. Check out their sheep head info and gear. It is spot on. I have personally watched Alan stand in one spot and catch and release 12 sheepshead in less than 2 hours "on the fly". Alright Spam is over!


----------



## psychotr (Jul 21, 2015)

Dupre spoon fly is like cheating. I'll tie one on when nothing else is working.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

This one works too. Lay it in front of the red and wait. Called the ugly bunny.


----------

